# Green Acrylic nail problem



## kjgrain (Jun 11, 2007)

I was just wondering if any of you with acrylic overlay on your nails has had this problem?  Two weeks ago I noticed a pea green spot under my thumb under my acrylic overlay which kept growing and a darker almost brown spot on my idex finger on the other hand which basically remains the same size.  I finally went in one week ago last friday to see if this is normal.  I have only been wearing overlays for about 4 months and I have had not problems before this except the ocassional lifting of the sides.  Well the girl who does my nails pulled the acrylic off gave me a bottle of fungus remover and told me to put this stuff on over the weekend a couple times a day and then we put a new overlay back on the nails on Monday morning.

Yesterday when I was looking at my nails closely I noticed that about 4 more fingers were getting small running green lines in the middle of the nail and there didn't appear to be any cracks, lifting etc and the overlay was very firmly on the nail.  Well out came the acetone and I proceded to spend two hours soaking, picking and filing the overlay off so I could douse the nails with the fungus stuff from the nail girl again.

I'm getting kind of concerned about this problem.  My finger nails are very thin and break way back without the overlay.  (We own a grain elevator and feedstore so my hands take alot of abuse lifting and grabing 50 lb bags of feed when I have to help load a customer's order.)

I've heard two different things that this could be caused from:
1.  A fungus because she didn't clean her tools between clients and I caught it from someone before me.  If this is the case why didn't I get it on all the nails at the same time or no my feet because she does also give me pedicures?
2.  We have 4-H show calves and they have to washed and rinsed twice daily along with a variety of hair products that have to be applied and brushed in to the hair. this is making tiny cracks and seperations from the nail and the overlay because of the water and the oils that are seeping into the cracks that mold is growing and that is why it is so easy when you pull the overlay off that the green color has a noticable change in color for the better even with just one application of the alcohol based fungus fighter.


----------



## BevL (Jun 11, 2007)

I've never had spots that turn green but have had some problems occasionally with my nails.  I've worn acrylics for years.  Usually my nails will lift a bit and it will become slight discoloured.  When that happens, I stop wearing fake nails on that particular finger until it grows out normally again.

Green spots?  I'd be heading into the doctor, I think.  If it's a fungus that's spreading, it may require something by mouth, not just something external.


----------



## KarenLK (Jun 11, 2007)

Sounds to me like a fungus. Get it checked.


----------



## JudyH (Jun 11, 2007)

I would try a different place to get the nails.  I have horses and wash them and do feed bags, etc.  I have had gel nails for 4 years and have had no problem with cracking, fungus, etc.


----------



## Lou (Jun 11, 2007)

It is probably the bacteria Pseudomonas.  Most likely cause by water getting under the acrylics that had lifted.   I've had this a few times myself.  I just removed the acrylics from the affected nails and the nail tech treated them with something similar to what you used.  It should clear up fairly soon.  If it were indeed a fungal infection...it would take much longer.


----------

